# Lexmark Tech Support



## Nonnox14 (Jan 6, 2006)

Can someone please give me the website or E-mail address for Lexmark Tech Support.
Or,
the answer to my problem.
I have the Lexmark All-In-One 5100 series printer.
All of a sudden,my black in type is streaked and poor quality.
I put in a new cartridge and it is the same.
I have cleaned the ink nozzles four times with not change.
I tried to find Lexmark tech support online but to no avail.
Also, my user guide book gave me www.support.lexmark.com, but that didn't come up when I put it in my browser address.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try Here.
http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/contact.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:0:0:0


----------



## frank.dolman (Aug 10, 2008)

re-lexmark printer p4350 i have lost my installation disc is thier any way you canhelp me from [email protected]


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi


----------

